# What do you think? 21 week scan pic UPDATE!



## EarthMama

I told the tech I didn't want to know sex but then she included this pic and I am dying to know! 

I don't see a peepee...what do you ladies think? How conclusive is this shot? 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v324/EllemyshShade/DSC02759_zps5af6f0b7.jpg


----------



## BettieB

I would guess girl :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

All GIRL!


----------



## Hoping4Four

That's a little girl :) :pink:


----------



## kimmy04

I think girl!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Girl


----------



## EarthMama

aww thank you! The thought of having a baby girl is very appealing. What are the chances that this is actually a boy hiding his "parts?" 

By 18 weeks my son's penis/scrotum was super obvious...I want to believe this one is a girl!


----------



## Misscalais

Oh I'd say most probably girl. Pop it up on the ingender web site on the ultrasound prediction page, they have techs over there :)


----------



## pinkribbon

I'd put money on that being a girl!


----------



## kimbob89

I'd be shocked if that wasn't a little girl!


----------



## Foreign Chick

I have 2 girls and expecting 3rd.... 
I'd paint my nursery based of that image!


----------



## slowpoke22

100% girl! both my girl and this one look like that, and im confirmed with a girl :D


----------



## babylove x

That is a very clear, very ideal potty shot of a GIRL!!!

She is all girl! Congrats :flow:


----------



## GillandJamie

:pink: x


----------



## enan88

It def looks like a girl ;D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Looks almost identical to our potty shot, and we're having a :pink: 

Congrats xx


----------



## moter98

I've had two boys and neither looked anything like that. You could clearly see boy parts sticking out....and my last boy was scanned at around 15 weeks and it was obvious then. I say girl.


----------



## EarthMama

Oh I hope you all are right!! To me it seems super similar to other girl potty shots I've seen on the web!!


----------



## bdb84

That is absolutely a precious little girl. <3


----------



## EarthMama

Only 2 months until I find out for sure...I'm so ready!


----------



## EarthMama

Update: a beautiful girl! !!! I feel so blessed!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations on your baby girl :)


----------

